# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Kleurspoeling over rood geverfd haar?

## Freddi

Hallo iedereen,

Ik verf mijn haren al een aantal jaren zelf rood met een haarverf van Garnier Nutrisse. Mijn natuurlijke haarkleur is asblond en ik begin het rode een beetje beu te worden. Het vervaagt ontzettend snel (zeker in de zomer) en de blonde uitgroei is ook niet mooi. 
Ik zou daarom ook graag terug willen naar mijn natuurlijke haarkleur. Ik heb hier en daar al eens rond gevraagd bij kapsalons en vriendinnen en het blijkt heel moeilijk te zijn om over een rode haarverf heen te verven. Dit idee heb ik dan ook uiteindelijk maar opgegeven en ik heb besloten het te laten uitgroeien.

Toch blijft de uitgroei me behoorlijk dwars zitten en daarom was mijn vraag of het wel mogelijk is om een kleurspoeling over mijn haar te doen. Voordat ik ben begonnen met het permanent rood verven van mijn haar heb ik ook een aantal keer een rode kleurspoeling gebruikt, maar ik heb altijd het idee gehad dat dit er nooit volledig uit gaat. Ik zou nu graag een bruine spoeling willen gebruiken die zowel de uitgroei als het geverfde haar bedekt, en die qua kleur in de buurt van mijn natuurlijke kleur zit. Heeft er iemand hier ervaring mee?

Groetjes ^^

----------

